# Unable to install the new OTA update



## cold71 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, so i've already read all over differents forums about people who cannot do the same and these people always finally realize that th froze some app or something like that. This is not the case. All I have done to this phone was A) Root it using Petes B)make a change to the wifi app with SQL editor C)Unroot with petes and D) Restore and root my phone with R3l3AS3D. Nothing has worked, the update will download and attempt to install, giving up after only a few seconds. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

cold71 said:


> Ok, so i've already read all over differents forums about people who cannot do the same and these people always finally realize that th froze some app or something like that. This is not the case. All I have done to this phone was A) Root it using Petes B)make a change to the wifi app with SQL editor C)Unroot with petes and D) Restore and root my phone with R3l3AS3D. Nothing has worked, the update will download and attempt to install, giving up after only a few seconds. Any ideas? Thanks.


Look in /cache/recovery/last_log that will say why it failed.


----------

